
Ask HN: Resources to learn about the airline industry? - Whazzzup
Somehow I&#x27;m unable to find much about the industry in terms of:<p>How Airports are priced and work<p>How Planes are manufactured and their supply chain<p>How routes are planned<p>etc.<p>Does anyone have any resources they know of on these topics?
======
Etheryte
Without offering any tips for data, I don't think the lack of information is
that surprising. Much like any other industry, keeping your supply lines and
pricing logic hidden from your rivals can give you a clear competitive edge.

